# The SKIPOOTERKY Phenomenon - Part One



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Good evening, joining us exclusively tonight on _Larry Ling LIVE,_ we're very fortunate to have the sensational budgie trio known worldwide as _SKI-POO-TER-KY?_...am I getting this right, fellas? Okay yes, Skipooterky (faint chuckle) - the media sensation that is sweeping the nation and these 3 cute little critters, _ahem..._budgie gents are the big buzz since...umm, the The Backstreet Boys?

Well, we're definitely here tonight to take an in-depth profile of these charming little lads who seem to have a mesmerizing affect on the public just by their colorful charisma and daily activities. SO, what America (and the world) really wants to know..._Who are the SKIPOOTERKY?_

Now before we start our interview, let's first hear the thoughts of celebrities and commoners in the street on our dynamic trio...

"Oh gawd, I so love Skipooterky 'coz they're just so HAWT...for little budgies. I would, like, pay $1million to adopt them and carry them around in a 24K platinum cage everywhere in my pink Bentley convertible!" - Paris Hilton

_"Oh man, these little dudes totally rocked the house last time on my show when they attempted their own 'cow-tipping'! Just unbelievable and mad hilarious, and I can't wait to book them again." - Conan O'Brien

"I'd love for Skipper to play 'me' in the next Top Gun sequel 'coz he's just such a...Maverick!" - Tom Cruise

"Umm, I'm gonna sue the socks off Skipooterky for backing out of their contract to do the Ghostbusters reboot! Just kidding...these guys are nearly clones of Harold, Dan, and myself. 'Who ya gonna call...SKIPOOTERKY! YEAH!" - Bill Murray

"I HATE Skipooterky because no one follows me now on Youtube!" - Disco the Budgie

"Aww, they're just the most adorable little cutie pies who also helped me cross the street just the other day" - Little 'Ol Lady aided by Skipooterky in crossing the street

"SKIPOO-TURKEY? Isn't that a new cold-cut sandwich at Subway?" - anonymous interviewee off the streets
_
Ahem, let's now pause for a station break and start the interview with Skipper, the 'SKIP' of SKIPOOTERKY when we return...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper: Ahem, well thank you for that surprising and in-depth introduction Mr. King!

What questions do you have for me tonight?*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

That's very funny,Nick!:laugh:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Where's the film and pics Mr. King....


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipooterky*

Thanks Nick !!! Keep it up! These little skits are a blessing to make you smile.
Best Wishes, Jo Ann


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Haha, I am anxiously waiting for the rest of the interview *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Nick you made me laugh....:laughing:Ummm where is the stage, camera and lights going to be... When is the film going to be published for us to see...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

This is a wonderful interview and I am certainly taking a seat in the audience to watch the whole thing


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Wow, Nick - you certainly have the Gift of Gab, not to mention the Flight of Fancy! Very clever and well done, as per usual. (Some might say you need to get out more... ) But I say you have virtually the most interesting life Ever! *


----------

